# Free Oysters and the Grill at Gilligans!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*FREE Oyster Night this Wednesday.*

*Jimmy Jam is in town so we are grillin!!!*
*
**Free Oysters is happening at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, Gulf of Mexico View, on Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.
*
*Leo and I are bringing the grill out and everyone is welcome to bring something to throw on it to share.*

*The bar gives PFF'ers and locals $1 off drinks.**They start shucking about 4:00 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

**PFF'ers show up between 5:30- 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

**But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.

*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Gonna get some good eats going tomorrow!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The grill is about to be fired up


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey is there access by water? Got an anniversary coming up, we like to anchor up and partay!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Hey is there access by water? Got an anniversary coming up, we like to anchor up and partay!


No its on the Gulf side. I'm sure you could dock at Quietwater but it would be a bit of a walk.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

You can anchor out and swim for it.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oysters tonight?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Oysters are every Wednesday Night, always count on it, even if it is not posted.
Steph only posts now when the grill will show up, and I have not heard it is tonight, but the shucking always goes on, and many forum peeps attend.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Dammit! Is today Wednesday? I'll try again next week.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Thought this was a once a month thing?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Thought this was a once a month thing?


The Free Oysters are weekly.

Grill nights are spontaneous.
Whenever Leo and Steph make the decision to cook for that respective night.
She will text everyone, that she has contact numbers for, and then post up here that they are bringing the grill.

They did not want to be tied to regular monthly time.

So when they decide to do it, then everyone brings something to throw on the grill and it is feast time big time!!


----------

